# To shave the paws



## Poodle*love (Jul 4, 2011)

I can't quite get the hang of getting a clean shave on the pads, should I use a small clipper because I can't get all the hair off even under the pads, can any one advise any tips or tricks. Thank you:alberteinstein:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have found a small cordless trimmer makes the job much easier. Another tip - which I ignored recently, and regretted - is to do the feet first, while you are both fresh and relaxed, I made the mistake of getting the trimmer out after doing the rest of the clipping/scissoring, by which time Poppy was getting bored.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

feet first is a good idea. temperance is sooo wiggly with her feet ... it's amazing how she can maneuver.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

First, let me say that I'm not very good at shaving the paws. I use the clipper below, as I find the 7/8" blade on the Oster A5 hard to manage on smaller miniature paws. I'm getting better! My dogs are fairly patient though. 

*Wahl Peanut:* 
Amazon.com: Wahl Peanut Professional Clipper and Trimmer: Beauty 
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Wahl-Peanut-Professional-Clipper-Trimmer/dp/B00181SO2G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1310298657&sr=8-2[/ame] ($29.99) 

A breeder recommended it to me. She also uses this one but I'm wary as it has a #40 blade!

*Oster Finisher*: Oster Whisper Quiet Finisher-Trimmer http://www.petedge.com/product/Oster-Whisper-Quiet-Finisher-Trimmer/43332.uts ($46.00)


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

I shaved my Toy's paws with a WAHL. It worked good, but it was hard because she always yanks back when I pick up her paw to shave it xD


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm saving up for this one that was recommended to me from the toy poodle site. It's small and cordless, too.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I use a 40 blade when I am done to get any loose ends that were missed. I also use the 40 blade backwards to get a nice close trim around each nail.

I use the wahl tidbit (30 blade - same as the peanut) in the toys and it is much easier to do those little feet.

I start with the feet but if they fuss a lot I go on to something else and come back to it.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Sandooch, I don't know when you last checked, but did you know it's on sale now:


List Price:	$74.99
Price:	$44.79
You Save:	$30.20 (40%)

I've been looking for a trimmer for a while. It's so hard to choose because there are so many and there are so many different reviews. I'm glad I'm not alone in this boat. I can't get a clean paw yet either. Yesterday I watched a video on youtube and the groomer had a trimmer I'd never seen before. She only uses it to get the hairs around the nails that are hard to get. If I can find the video, I'll post it. I did stumble upon the little trimmer and I'll post a link. It's only around $17 but it uses regular batteries. In the long run it could be more costly if you have to keep replacing them. I liked the small size of it though and my budget is nothing to brag about. Wahl Pocket Pro Trimmer - Cherrybrook

Lynn


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a little Wahl pocket trimmer - it is not really powerful enough, and when it does cut, cuts very, very close. Possibly OK for trimming a few stray hairs, but not nearly as useful as the others mentioned. I struggled to find an inexpensive small trimmer in the UK (think $100+!) but eventually got a Hummingbird, a tiny one intended for horses, for around $20 on eBay! There always seem to be lots of practically unused clippers and trimmers, bought by people who have given up after the first attempt!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

@FJM, you are correct. The woman using it in the video only used it to get clip those hard-to-clip hairs from around the nails (for some of us, maybe a lot of us, including me). Maybe I should have been more clear, but thanks for making sure people realize that. I can't tell you how many hours I've spent researching. There really is a lot to think about before purchasing: 

*Weight/size
*Do they get hot fast & can you take the blade off and put a cooler one on if you are slow like me)
*Batteries: *What type? 
*If rechargable, how long does it take to charge & how long does it hold a charge?
*Are they the memory-less type (I'm guessing they last long & hold a better charge)? 
*Does it come w/a cord so you can use it while charging the battery?
*How does it feel in your hand?
*Price
*Blade: *How close does it cut & can you buy backup blades?
*Is it an adjustable blade or does it just cut one length? (I don't really want to use a #40, especially in reverse, on the top of the paw & I'm only use to a #30 between the pads-I'm learning too.)
*Do the trimmer get good customer reviews from professionals who have something to compare it too.

Make sure it's made for use in your country so you don't need to get an electrical adapter.

Maybe I'm going overboard, over thinking it and that's why it's taking me so long to choose a trimmer. 

PS: If you research first and are looking for a small trimmer, look for the word "trimmer" not "clipper". 

Sorry this is so long.
Lynn


----------

